

Math and Money: How Facebook Enticed Publishers to Its Platform - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/05/13/facebook-instant-articles/

======
werencole
Facebook has bowled over the world’s biggest publishers with math and money.
It is a classic ploy, long utilized by savvy young technology companies to
make stodgy old industries commit to a Faustian bargain.

